# 2013 Utah Sportsmans Buck Hunt Video



## ivideowildlife (Jan 20, 2013)

A little over 1 year ago today, I was fortunate enough to be part of this great hunt. As the video shows we spent lots of time scouting the famous Henry Mountains and seen tons of great bucks. Zach Mikesell punched his tag on this giant 239" monster.

Enjoy the hunt.... http://www.i-videowildlife.com/deer-videos.html

Thanks for watching.
Kelly Cox


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

great video, awseome buck!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

There are some dandy racks among those guys, thanks for sharing.


----------

